# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Nena me e vogel ne bote

## MijnWonder

*Nena me  e vogel ne bote pret femijen e trete* 

Ajo që njihet si "mamaja më e vogël në botë" është prapë shtatzanë! Mjekët e kishin paralajmëruar se një shtatzani tjetër do ta vriste atë, por Stacey Herald, 35 vjeç, e riprovoi, - thotë tabloidi anglez the Sun.
Doktorët e kanë nën mbikqyrje Stejsin në Kentaki të SHBA-ve, dhe ata vazhdojnë të këmëngulin se shtatzania mund të jetë fatale për kushtet fizike të 35 vjecares.
Por Stejsi dhe bashkëshorti i saj Uilli (një burrë mëse normal në aspektin fizik) thonë se fëmija i tyre i tretë është dhuratë nga Zoti.
Stejsi thotë: "Ne nuk kihsim planifikuar të kishim më shumë se dy fëmijë, por tani që ndodhi ne mendojmë se kjo është një dhuratë për dashurinë tonë. E shoh Uillin dhe ndihem e mbushur me dashuri për të, është gjithcka që dua në jetë'. 
Stejsi dhe Uill kane dy vajza, Katerinën dhe Makajan të lindura në 2008 dhe 2006.

----------


## _MALSORI_

cka nuk degjon njeriu....

----------


## mia@

Mua me habit me shume fakti qe ajo ka marre nje mashkull normal nga fiziku per burre. Me habisin keto lidhje ekstreme. Per te pjell femer eshte dhe ajo. I uroj nje lindje pa komplikime per jeten e saj ne radhe te pare dhe te femijes. :arushi:

----------


## Apollyon

Si dreqin arrin nje mashkull te lere shtatzane dicka te tille, (them dicka sepse sdi cfar ta quaj)?

Meshkujt jan si qen rrugac, shkojn me ca tju dale para! Blah.

----------


## drague

shyqyr qe hogra perpara se ma shpifi kjo.

mire e bente Hitleri qe i zhdukte.

----------


## saura

Ky duhet ta uli ne tavolinen e bukes kete se une s'po arrij ta kuptoj akrobacine ,me fal jom e trash ahahahaha,
Zoti eshte i madh ka dhe ajo riskun e vet ahahahaha

----------


## goldian

po burri ku eshte 
du ta shoh

----------


## saura

Sa do deshiroja te dilte Tiku tani te jepte ndonje mendim ahahaha.
E Tiko rri rri beqar ti ,dunjaja jan me familje ahahaha

----------


## Erlebnisse

ababababa sa gje e shpifme. Si i lejohet edhe kesaj te bej kalamaj, per gjynah tamama. Zdo mzej gjumi zdo mzej :perqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Vet njeri nuk qeka ajo , ngjaka si Pat Qorre , Na e Shpifi  :konfuz:

----------


## prenceedi

nje spo arrij te kuptoj..!!!!!!!!!
Si ka ngel shtatzane kjo??????????
kesaj i hyn nga poshte e del te goja   :sarkastik:  ............vallahi se mar vesht kete   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ganimet

I uroj sukse ne lindj,ta lind femiun shendosh e mire .i uroj ishalla djal,e ishalla bahen ni katun.

----------


## barcelonist

edhe kjo e deshiron jeten si te gjithe ne
inshAll-llah femijet jan te shendosh

----------


## busavata

> po burri ku eshte 
> du ta shoh


ndoshta Adam Green

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ky duhet ta uli ne tavolinen e bukes kete se une s'po arrij ta kuptoj akrobacine ,me fal jom e trash ahahahaha,
> Zoti eshte i madh *ka dhe ajo riskun e vet* ahahahaha


hahahahah,.... s'është punë risku mi saura, nuk e sheh si janë deklaruar ata: "_Por Stejsi dhe bashkëshorti i saj Uilli (një burrë mëse normal në aspektin fizik) thonë se fëmija i tyre i tretë është dhuratë nga Zoti_".

Besoj ta kesh dëgjuar atë barcoletën kur hoxha është rrëzuar nga minarja.

P.S. Gjithë të mirat saura. Me shumë ëndje lexoj shkrimet tua. Për humor... mos të flasim ... më shkon në mendje mos je shkodrane. Respekt.

----------


## padrilla

ishalla djal e ti behet mret.

----------


## *suada*

> edhe kjo e deshiron jeten si te gjithe ne
> inshAll-llah femijet jan te shendosh


Jam plotesisht dakort me ty per cfare shkrove! Zoti e ndihmofte.

Ju te tjeret, mos e shtini shpirtin ne gjynaf  duke bere komente kot se koti. Cdo njeri ka jeten e tij, cfare ju hyn ne xhep juve si e ka burrin, si ka ngelur shtatzene etc etc. 

Habitem me 4-5 persona qe njoh, qe jane moshe nga 35 vjec e siper. U habita kur pashe komentet e ketyre (e din vete se kush jane)

Duke ju kthyer temes, Zoti keshtu e beri te shkreten, ajo jeton me aq sa Zoti i ka dhene. Asnje para se te linde nuk e zgjedh fizikun etc etc.

Urime  Stacey, shpetofsh mire.

----------


## busavata

> Jam plotesisht dakort me ty per cfare shkrove! Zoti e ndihmofte.
> 
> Ju te tjeret, mos e shtini shpirtin ne gjynaf  duke bere komente kot se koti. Cdo njeri ka jeten e tij, cfare ju hyn ne xhep juve si e ka burrin, si ka ngelur shtatzene etc etc. 
> 
> Habitem me 4-5 persona qe njoh, qe jane moshe nga 35 vjec e siper. U habita kur pashe komentet e ketyre (e din vete se kush jane)
> 
> Duke ju kthyer temes, Zoti keshtu e beri te shkreten, ajo jeton me aq sa Zoti i ka dhene. Asnje para se te linde nuk e zgjedh fizikun etc etc.
> 
> Urime  Stacey, shpetofsh mire.


Adam Green  e ka pranue vullnetarisht se ka pas mardhanje me nje femer siq asht kjo ne foto
nuk kam posuar diqka qe ta poshtersoj ate grua shkaku i gjendjes se saj fizike ...
perkundrazi ndihem mirë sepse ajo e ka gjet gezimin e saj ....

----------


## *suada*

> Adam Green  e ka pranue vullnetarisht se ka pas mardhanje me nje femer siq asht kjo ne foto
> nuk kam posuar diqka qe ta poshtersoj ate grua shkaku i gjendjes se saj fizike ...
> perkundrazi ndihem mirë sepse ajo e ka gjet gezimin e saj ....


Fjalia e fundit qe shkrove me pelqeu shume.

Nuk e kisha aspak me ty busavata  :buzeqeshje: 
Pasi lexova te gjitha komentet, u zhgenjeva shume nga ..... (e dine vete ata  :buzeqeshje:  )
Busavata te pershendes se kishte kohe qe nuk te rastisja ketu ne forum!

----------


## *suada*

Harrova te shtoj dicka!!!

Eshte per tu admiruar dashuria e saj per femijet... duke rrezikuar dhe jeten e saj.
Gjendja e saj fizike mund te quhet fatkeqesi, por Zoti i dha fatin te behet nene.

----------

